# 3/8-3/9 storm disscussion thread



## skiing is life (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=0

time to freshen up a little


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 8, 2009)

This can be nice!


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2009)

nws believes it, enough to call for 4+ for central vt.
the trick will be to keep the refrigerator door closed, which doesn't seem possible later in the week, forecasting high of 43 in the valleys of nvt.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2009)

Dacks are looking good  local forcast here 4-6 inches  earlier it was 4-8  we'll see


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 8, 2009)

fill in cover till the voodoo lady arrives at the end of the month.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 8, 2009)

fill in cover till the voodoo lady arrives at the end of the month. keep it white!!


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> fill in cover till the voodoo lady arrives at the end of the month. keep it white!!



I was driving home friday night and passed a house with a "card reader' sign in the yard.  I was tempted.  Really tempted (sign of the times...).  What do these people charge?


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2009)

Have 2-3" of sticky white stuff here near Nashua NH...trees are all coated.

Hope areas north of here are getting more.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2009)

3 inches in the yard today but the BAD news in my regional hill has lost 16 trails now  -- gotta go for more elevation now


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2009)

Big goobers of snow when I left Lexington this AM.  at 8am in Marlborough (rte 90 & 495) Mass.  It was coming down as hail.  Blow north, big bertha!


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2009)

Seems to me Ragged and Central NH are going to get it again!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 9, 2009)

Of course New England got snow, because I was there over the weekend.  Every single time that I drive up, there is a storm the following week.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Of course New England got snow, because I was there over the weekend.  Every single time that I drive up, there is a storm the following week.



You're the voodoo man.  
Hey, you coming up again soon?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 9, 2009)

billski said:


> You're the voodoo man.
> Hey, you coming up again soon?



Unfortunately not.  I think I only have 3 more days on skis left this season, and that's optimistic.

3/21 - Somewhere in the Catskills, probably Belleayre
4/5 - Stratton
4/10 - Stratton

So if I were you, I'd plan on snow the last week of March and an April snow shower in VT on Easter Sunday.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2009)

Blue is moving into So. VT.  wonder if I should call in sick tuesday.  I'm watching this one...

Yuk.  Magic closed until at least Thursday.  It's on the rinse and drain cycle.


----------



## danny p (Mar 9, 2009)

billski said:


> Blue is moving into So. VT.



been snowing @ K all day...reporting 4 inches..not sure when that was called in.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 9, 2009)

Working on 2" here in Coventry with accidents all over the local roads. I cannot begin to voice my disgust for more snow. I am all for it in the mountains, but done with it here.


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> Working on 2" here in Coventry with accidents all over the local roads. I cannot begin to voice my disgust for more snow. I am all for it in the mountains, but done with it here.


+1...although I guess I can handle getting a top coat in southern/central NH if it means that I have to get some in my back yard as well.


----------



## roark (Mar 9, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> Working on 2" here in Coventry with accidents all over the local roads. I cannot begin to voice my disgust for more snow. I am all for it in the mountains, but done with it here.


I get how frustrating poor conditions/drivers can be. But you live in New England. Every year it snows, often (hopefully  ) through April.

I'm happy the crummy dirt road I have to drive thanks to a local bridge being closed is freezing up a bit again - the ruts were getting nasty!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 9, 2009)

billski said:


> I was driving home friday night and passed a house with a "card reader' sign in the yard.  I was tempted.  Really tempted (sign of the times...).  What do these people charge?


hah! i think i paid like 20 bucks.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 9, 2009)

6" at Mt. Snow.


----------

